# Awsome Mantis Video



## FieroRumor

It's called "Alien Insect: Praying Mantis"

It was on the Discovery Channel, I believe.

Very cool, it shows a mantis take down a mouse, a snake, and other things. It also shows a bunch of mantids that didn't quite make it...

I did a websearch and came up with this link, which you can use to download the movie - it is pretty hefty - 700 MB, but it is excellent quality (Needs divx codec)

http://www.mantiscam.com/candidmantis/Disc...0-%20MedRes.avi

I would love to buy the DVD of this...gotta go try to track that down...


----------



## Rick

Hefty for sure. I am on a high speed connection and it says 2 hr!  :shock: But sounds like it's worth the wait.


----------



## FieroRumor

You will NOT be dissapointed. TRUST ME.

:!:


----------



## Jackson

lol, i could make some money here with all u mantid addicts. Download it, copy it to DVD-R and make a fortune  Just kiddin.

I'm dling it now, good find!


----------



## Macano

Trying to DL it now also, but good grief it's coming from a slow server. Currently getting 12kbps, but I can dl at 800kbps! Gonna take a day or so..


----------



## Katie

Says 19 hours for me, but I did get lucky enough to catch it on TV... definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Jackson

Been downloading since my last post. Now at 21% and will be another 9 hours 52 mins! And i'm on Broadband too!


----------



## Joe

Damn, i have 33 hours on mine  

Joe


----------



## Macano

Hmm, it downloaded for a couple hours then said it was complete. I played it and it had only 5 minutes of video and no sound. Strange.. wish I could just buy the dvd of this, but discovery doesn't seem to be selling it.


----------



## Rick

I am at 45% now. Now it says 8 hrs! Is this airing again on Discovery?


----------



## Jackson

Im at 37% with 11 hours 20 mins to go...It must be at Fierorumours end that its slow...probably because of all the people downloading it at once.


----------



## Macano

Ok I am redownloading it, and this time it didn't stop and is at 12 hours to go. I used the DivX player to see the one that downloaded only 5 mins worth, and the picture was great, but I had no sound at all. I'm curious to see if anyone else is able to get sound on the movie..


----------



## Joe

lol, 20 more hours for me :lol: looks like i'll have to leave my computer on all night.

Joe


----------



## Macano

Muahahha I got sound woohoo!


----------



## Jackson

Left my pc on overnight (been downloading for 17 hours so far) and its still at 79% with 4 hours 40 to go.

If this works i'll most likely copy it to dvd.


----------



## Rick

I can't believe I downloaded that thing and it won't work! Says it's missing some codecs or something. :roll:


----------



## Jackson

Rick, are you playing it on Windows media player (WMP)?

You can download the required codecs when it comes up as a pop-up on WMP then it will link you to the site where the codecs are availible. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jackson

damn, No sound on WMP! Somebody help me quick please!


----------



## FieroRumor

Sorry, i haven't been on here to check this thread out for awhile...

There is a codec you need to download, lemme try to find the name of it...

I REALLY would like to buy the DVD of this, but as posted above, i don't see them offering it.

It isn't off my site, I found it using google.


----------



## Jackson

GOTCHA!

For all those using WMP and not recieving sound this is the download you need!

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ohdoom/Files/tag2000audio.exe

Its only 200kb or so.


----------



## Rick

I downloaded that Jackson and now I get sound but no video. When I open it it says "error downloading codec"


----------



## PseudoDave

Are you behind a firewall rick? A personal one like zonealarm or something? Sometimes that can interrupt the codecs downloading.

Dave


----------



## Rick

Good point. My router acts as a firewall. Maybe I should plug right into the modem instead and try to download em.


----------



## Rick

Looked like that was going to work but it still had an error downloading the codec.


----------



## Joe

i have 5 more hours to go!!! lol, i really hope it works.

Joe


----------



## FieroRumor

I believe you need to install the divx codec for video, and that other one above for audio...


----------



## Katie

My download finished and works just fine. The only codec I have is Divx, too. It works in both Media Player and Winamp.


----------



## Rick

Where did you guys get that codec? I am trying everything to get this to work and still no luck!


----------



## Katie

http://www.divx.com/divx/

There's the DivX. Go to the third one down, the free one.


----------



## Rick

Thank you Katie! I downloaded that and now it plays in WMP.


----------



## Macano

Came home from work after letting it dl all night. Wow what a cool video. Makes me wish I had a HD widescreen tv, but it looks great on the pc as well. I've got to see if I can find a small snake for my grandis now :twisted:


----------



## Rick

There was a lot of Grandis' in the show.


----------



## FieroRumor

> There was a lot of Grandis' in the show.


I liked that - I anly really have seen the Chinese mantid, so this was all great stuff for me.


----------



## Goddard

sweet video

only problem i had was the sound would go out every once in a while

but still SWEETNESS

thanks


----------



## PseudoDave

The only thing i didnt like was that the 'foley artist' (sp?) went a bit over the top, too many crunching/slopping sound effects etc, other than that, was worth downloading.

Dave


----------



## FieroRumor

> sweet videoonly problem i had was the sound would go out every once in a while
> 
> but still SWEETNESS
> 
> thanks


yeah, a few times, it drops out for a minute... not sure why.


----------



## Macano

Once I got the sound to work it ran flawlessly for me. But yeah, the mantis slurping sounds were overboard.


----------



## Mikevamp

Mine got no sounds at all ........ :?

But thanks for sharing


----------



## Macano

For those having problems, try downloading the codex pack at http://www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm I had big sound problems with the DivX player I got from divx.com, but downloading the pack at the website I just gave fixed it.


----------



## PlasticMonkey

My parents actually recoarded the last half hour of it for me whenit was on the other night, and I personally thought it was hilarious how they had happy, innocent music for the bird/mouse, and "dangerous!!" type music for the mantis. ^_^ Like in a cartoon of sorts.


----------



## yen_saw

Oh boy i'm missing all the fun here, gonna download them ASAP. Thanks a lot for sharing the link Fierorumor!!


----------



## allenator

Nice video can't wait to show it to my 7 year old son when he comes to visit next week.Oh and by the way this download went much quicker when I tried it again with Download Acceleratot,which also allows you to pause and resume downloads.Also I had to install this link to get the sound to work http://www.free-codecs.com/download/AC3_Filter.htm


----------



## dakota

video won't download damn!


----------



## dakota

> For those having problems, try downloading the codex pack at http://www.free-codecs.com/download/ACE_Mega_CoDecS_Pack.htm I had big sound problems with the DivX player I got from divx.com, but downloading the pack at the website I just gave fixed it.


it does not work for mac?


----------



## jonballs

any one got a copy as i`m having trouble downloading it

many thanks

jon


----------



## dakota

got it to start downloadin and then my pc froze. :?


----------



## Shadow Mantis

I remember seeing that show a while back. Unfortunately, the second time I saw it (not too long ago), I did not have a tape ready in time  . It was an awesome show!


----------



## allenator

I have watched this thing about 4 times now,I keep showing it to freinds and got my 7 year old son to watch it.I converted it to dvd format through Nero Express and now watch it on my TV.This hobby of ours isn't overally popular and i have shown it to a few freinds.It still amazes me how little intrest people have in insects or even nature in general.Of course I am 29 years old and have found that most people I meet are idiots or perfect robotic sheep just follow the pack.Not all mind you,just a good deal to many


----------



## allenator

Actually I converted it to VCD format which can be read by my DVD player and fits on a 700mb disk.


----------



## Oneida

I agree i am the only one i know that has any interest in nature of al lmy friends

Oh well, thier lose


----------



## Jolt

> I am 29 years old and have found that most people I meet are idiots or perfect robotic sheep just follow the pack.Not all mind you,just a good deal to many


That is so very very true......


----------



## FieroRumor

I'm 30, and I try to get others interested in bugs, at least a little bit...I find mantids very facinating, and I think it's sad how becoming an adult and "growing up" = removing your brain, and becoming a lifeless cog in a cubicle. when nature = your lawn, and bugs are merely little things you have to spray with chemicals because they kill your lawn. :roll:

I get criticized when I buy my little neices and nephews "bug jugs" or teach them how to catch )and release) lightening bugs.

whatever. This world is large enough that we can have our little quirks.

I'm glad I found this place, and even though I'm mantid-less right now, I will probably continue to have them in the future.


----------



## francisco

Hello All,

Allenator, do you think I can get a copy of the VCD or disk? I would love to trade it for a mantis, would you like to trade?

thanks

Fco T

PS I try to see the video and I could not open it, seems like the link is not good anymore.

Do any of you guys have a different link?


----------



## FieroRumor

> PS I try to see the video and I could not open it, seems like the link is not good anymore.Do any of you guys have a different link?


Hmmm, Seems like it IS gone. I'll see what I can do about sticking it in a spot that you can grab it.. gimme a day or so.


----------



## Samzo

Hey guys from the other thread, this is the post about the vid. Unfortunatly the video isn't there anymore


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

ah poop. maybe there should be a thread with all links to any small clips anyone finds, there's some really good ones out there


----------



## infinity

I have 2MB broadband so it should take me an hour or so if it's a good server... but my NEW!!! gf has 54 MB so i'll get her to dl it hopefully  - sounds good though


----------



## Ian

lol jon, man  54MB broadband


----------



## Samzo

jon, it doesnt exist anymore


----------



## PseudoDave

If anybody knows a good file host i could upload it, still got it on cd or a dvd somewhere, just dunno where to host. I want a host because i've made a couple of videos myself...


----------



## Samzo

I know a host that I think is free but maximum for each file is 50mb :/


----------



## PseudoDave

Well it could be edited/compressed a bit more but quality would suffer. I'll find the file and see what i can do about finding a host over next couple of days.


----------



## Ian

I could host it on my site, if that will help.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

yeah but do you have the file ian?


----------



## Ian

no, but I can be sent it.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni

Looking at this it should be on early next month



> TV Listings 1 to 5 of 5 You can check our Weekly TV schedule for other exciting Discovery.com programs.
> 
> network: The Science Channel
> 
> series: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> episode: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> rating: g
> 
> ... NOV 03 2005 @ 06:00 PM. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Worldwide there are 2,200 different species of this "catching hopper". ...
> 
> airing: — NOV 03 2005 @ 06:00 PM [ remind me ]
> 
> network: TLC
> 
> series: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> episode: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> rating: g
> 
> ... NOV 03 2005 @ 06:00 PM. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Worldwide there are 2,200 different species of this "catching hopper". ...
> 
> airing: — NOV 03 2005 @ 06:00 PM [ remind me ]
> 
> network: Discovery Kids
> 
> series: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> episode: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> rating: g
> 
> ... NOV 03 2005 @ 06:00 PM. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Worldwide there are 2,200 different species of this "catching hopper". ...
> 
> airing: — NOV 03 2005 @ 06:00 PM [ remind me ]
> 
> network: The Science Channel
> 
> series: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> episode: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> rating: pg
> 
> ... NOV 03 2005 @ 07:00 PM. NOV 10 2005 @ 12:00 PM. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Penetrate the compelling world of the praying mantis ...
> 
> airing: — NOV 03 2005 @ 07:00 PM [ remind me ]
> 
> — NOV 10 2005 @ 12:00 PM [ remind me ]
> 
> network: Discovery HD Theater
> 
> series: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> episode: Alien Insect: Praying Mantis
> 
> rating: pg
> 
> ... NOV 03 2005 @ 07:00 PM. NOV 10 2005 @ 12:00 PM. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Alien Insect: Praying Mantis. Penetrate the compelling world of the praying mantis ...
> 
> airing: — NOV 03 2005 @ 07:00 PM [ remind me ]
> 
> — NOV 10 2005 @ 12:00 PM [ remind me ]


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

what country is that for?


----------



## DeShawn

I am uploading it now. It should be ready to download in 2 hours. I will post again with the link.

Edit* Actually, sorry guys... will have to wait a bit longer. It won't be until late tonight. Upload got screwed halfway through! Ugh! I should have it done tonight though.


----------



## DeShawn

www.mantisphotos.com/mantis.avi

Enjoy :wink:


----------



## Samzo

> www.mantisphotos.com/mantis.aviEnjoy :wink:


Nice one DeShawn  Only gunna take 2 hours aswell


----------



## PseudoDave

Was watching it last night, the sound effects of the slopping when eating etc, still gets on my nerves... :lol:


----------



## Samzo

> Was watching it last night, the sound effects of the slopping when eating etc, still gets on my nerves... :lol:


lol i just finished watching, they must have an awsome microphone to get the slurping and crunching of its mouth! Amazing video


----------



## MantisSouth

Some sort of error.. wouldn't let me watch it.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

thanks deshawn


----------



## Samzo

everyone who has an error, right click and save target. if you have bad internet connection it may take a while to download


----------



## ibanez_freak

Hi,

I've downloaded it but says theres an error. it plays but there's no sound :x took 2 hours aswell lol.

But cheers any ways, Cameron.


----------



## infinity

so what is the updated link that works?! I need to get my girl to dl it


----------



## PseudoDave

think some people needed to download 'divx' or at least the divx codec to make the sound work last time.

www.divx.com


----------



## Ian

lol, pretty good vid so far. Sounds still isnt working tho...downloaded civx...I might be able to sort it out 2moz.

Fab images tho.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

there's some brilliant footage there, and some cool effects like the morphing of the different mantids body parts  

i didnt know about the mummification, perhaps back in the day the mantid tribes had those rituals and they were the ones that built the pyramids :wink:


----------



## MantisSouth

I love this college internet.. took me 15 mins to download.


----------



## funkyhunky

it says the web site you gave me has been moved but i cant find the download whats going on? I desire a working link! can anyone help me?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch

> www.mantisphotos.com/mantis.avi


----------



## Lan

man that was AWESOME! thanks deshawn!


----------



## Rick

> Was watching it last night, the sound effects of the slopping when eating etc, still gets on my nerves... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lol i just finished watching, they must have an awsome microphone to get the slurping and crunching of its mouth! Amazing video
Click to expand...

No doubt the sound effects were added in.


----------



## PseudoDave

Absolutely, like i said when video first came up, the foley artist went a bit over the top (think i spelled that right). Sounds like he/she was eating a jelly into the mic... :lol:


----------



## Samzo

Ya never know, maybe mantis are sloppy eaters lol


----------



## PseudoDave

would love to see one with spaghetti


----------



## Samzo

:lol: it would be mushed cricket or sumin and put through a spaghetti making thing..


----------



## Ian

finally got sound working  Thats such a great vid, would like to burn it onto DVD.

If there is anyone that still cannot get sound, then download the first file, at the following link:

http://www.free-codecs.com/AC3_Filter_download.htm

Worked for me  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## robo mantis

it says it will only take me 57min to download i have comcast highspeed internet


----------



## DeShawn

Thanks for posting the filter Ian.

I could break it up into a few smaller clips if needed, for those with slower connections. Just let me know.


----------



## dakota

help i tried to make it into a VCD but there is no sound. i used NERO.

how do i do this?


----------



## White Owl

wow, thats crazy. thats the same show i watched a couple of months ago that got me into mantids. I have it recorded on my cable box in high definition, and it looks so crazy.


----------



## dakota

never mind. I BURNED IT TO A DVD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

